# Downloading...



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I want to download Pioneer Quest-A Year in the Real West and other shows like that for Simon to watch. (think Pioneer House except they stay for a whole year and it is much more realistic)

When you guys download shows, what download do you use that is safe and easy to use.. HULU doesn't have it etc.. and neither does Netflix. (bummer)
But I see these download sites, and I don't know which ones are good ones.. help


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey!
How much credit do I get for bringing you to the dark side?

We use;
http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/
http://www.watch-movies-online.tv/
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=TVSKM511 But you can only watch about 70 minutes a day on this one.
http://www.freemooviesonline.com/watch-free-movies/drama-movies.html

And you can find lots of movies on youtube in 9 minute increments, but I didn't see Pioneer quest there.

You can also try the network website. I found this;
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/frontierhouse/project/index.html

Hugs from the fam!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

The link to http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/ when I clicked on more my scanner caught a virus trying to come through when it redirected the page I was on/ Just to let you know


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

we watch all our "tv" online and I'm not seeing it anywhere...best bet might be the library.


----------

